# narrative = αφήγημα (και πώς θα το ορίσουμε)



## nickel (Sep 20, 2012)

Στον παλιότερο τίτλο του Βήματος («Το νέο αφήγημα του Γιώργου») ή τον πιο πρόσφατο («Για ένα νέο εθνικό αφήγημα») ή στο χρυσοχοΐδειο «Γυρίζουμε σελίδα γράφοντας ένα νέο αναπτυξιακό αφήγημα» (αυτό που σήμερα αφηγείται ο κ. Χατζηδάκης) έχουμε μια σημασία του *αφηγήματος* που δεν θα βρείτε στα ελληνικά λεξικά. Αλλά και στα αγγλικά λεξικά δύσκολα θα βρείτε κάτι για το αντίστοιχο αγγλικό _narrative_. Η έρευνα έβγαλε μόνο ένα εύρημα στο ODE:

a representation of a particular situation or process in such a way as to reflect or conform to an overarching set of aims or values: _the coalition’s carefully constructed narrative about its sensitivity to recession victims_

Ποιος θα ήταν ο δικός σας ορισμός για το νέο *αφήγημα*;

Ενώ θα το σκέφτεστε, απολαύστε μυθοπλασία (από το Κοινοβούλιο των Ελλήνων, 8/12/2004):

Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι, κλείνοντας με αυτές τις δύο επισημάνσεις, θα ήθελα να υπογραμμίσω πως η Κυβέρνηση Καραμανλή με σίγουρα και σταθερά βήματα σκιαγραφεί ένα νέο αφήγημα για τον τόπο μας. Ένα νέο αφήγημα για το οποίο λαχταρά ο ελληνικός λαός και το απέδειξε στις εκλογές του Μαρτίου, στις ευρωεκλογές, το αποδεικνύει και στις τελευταίες μετρήσεις της κοινής γνώμης. Ένα νέο αφήγημα για τις γενιές που έρχονται, που αφορά μια Ελλάδα με δυνατούς πολιτικούς, χωρίς δεσμεύσεις και εξαρτήσεις, που φέρουν οι ίδιοι την ευθύνη της απόφασης, μια Ελλάδα με ανάπτυξη παντού και για όλους, μια πατρίδα που να παράγει και να δημιουργεί, που να κερδίζει το στοίχημα του ανταγωνισμού και να ανεβαίνει όλο και πιο ψηλά.
http://www.hellenicparliament.gr/UserFiles/a08fc2dd-61a9-4a83-b09a-09f4c564609d/es041208a.txt


----------



## Palavra (Sep 20, 2012)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτό μεταφράζεται (και ως) *αφήγηση*.


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 20, 2012)

:laugh: παραμύθι, μύθος, ιστόρημα
..._
ένα νέο παραμύθι που λαχταρά ο ελληνικός λαός και το απέδειξε στις εκλογές του Μαρτίου,_...


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτό μεταφράζεται (και ως) *αφήγηση*.


Ίσως παλιότερα. Τώρα επικρατεί το _αφήγημα_.


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 20, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ίσως παλιότερα. Τώρα επικρατεί το _αφήγημα_.



από τη νέα αφήγηση για την κεντροαριστερά θυμήθηκα και τη μεγάλη αφήγηση.
...._η κρίση της μοντερνικότητας, το είδος σκέψης που έχει δομηθεί σε μετααφηγήσεις ή σε μεγάλες αφηγήσεις_...
http://www.costis.org/x/lyotard/thema2_gr.htm
"Όχι άλλες Μεγάλες Αφηγήσεις" 
http://www.tovima.gr/opinions/article/?aid=475042


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2012)

Κλισεδάκια:

νέα εθνική αφήγηση

νέο εθνικό αφήγημα

new national narrative (Γκουγκλοβιβλία)


----------



## bernardina (Sep 20, 2012)

Κι όταν κάποιοι λένε ότι το πόπολο γουστάρει παραμύθα παραμύθιασμα, ορισμένοι θυμώνουν. Άσε μας κάτω, χρυσέ μου, με το αφήγημά σου! Δεν μας έφταναν τα διακυβεύματα, ήρθαν και τα αφηγήματα από την Πέργαμο :curse::curse:

Αφήγημα: Λέξη ομπρέλα ή όρος όλα-τα-σφάζω... Όπως επί παλαιοτέρου το _όραμα_ (αυτό που είχε δει ο Αντρέας), ή κατόπιν το _διακύβευμα_ που έγινε μαστίχα στο στοματάκι του ΚΚ του βου. Και όχι μόνο.


Προσωπικά, ένας όρος του τύπου_ νέα συνολική πρόταση _θα με κάλυπτε πολύ περισσότερο. Αλλά εγώ δεν είμαι πολιτικός. ;)


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2012)

Δεν πάνε βέβαια ούτε δύο χρόνια που είχαμε χτίσει αυτό το νήμα:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?7730-η-αφήγηση

Το περίεργο είναι ότι το θυμήθηκα εγώ πρώτος...


----------



## SBE (Sep 20, 2012)

Διαβάζοντας το κείμενο με τα αφηγήματα σκεφτόμουν συνεχώς paradigm. 
και μη μου πείτε ότι δεν ταιριάζει, γιατί είτε paradigm είτε narrative, μόνο αυτός που τα λέει ξέρει τι στο καλό θέλει να πει.


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2012)

*narrative*
a representation of a particular situation or process in such a way as to reflect or conform to an overarching set of aims or values: _the coalition’s carefully constructed narrative about its sensitivity to recession victims_

*paradigm*
a world view underlying the theories and methodology of a particular scientific subject: _the discovery of universal gravitation became the paradigm of successful science_

Τις έχουν τις διαφορές τους (γι' αυτόν που τις λέει και ξέρει τι θέλει να πει).


----------



## Zazula (Aug 23, 2018)

Από το ΜΗΛΝΕΓ:

*αφήγημα** [afíjima], το* (ουσ. Ο όνομα).

*1)
α.
*Πεζό κείμενο, συνήθως λογοτεχνικό, που παρουσιάζει μια ιστορία, πραγματικά ή επινοημένα γεγονότα, βιώματα κτλ.Χρήσεις
_ιστορικό/ αυτοβιογραφικό/ ηθογραφικό/ αστυνομικό αφήγημα |σύντομο/ εκτενές αφήγημα | συλλογή αφηγημάτων |διαγωνισμός παιδικού αφηγήματος_​*β.*
(ειδικότ.) (ως όρος φιλολογικός ή της θεωρίας της λογοτεχνίας) (από το Λεξικό Νεοελληνικής Λογοτεχνίας, Εκδ. Πατάκη, σελ. 223)
Πεζό αφηγηματικό κείμενο που περιλαμβάνει συνήθως την απλή παράταξη επεισοδίων και δε διαθέτει τη συνθετότερη δομή του μυθιστορήματος. Παλαιότερα αποδιδόταν με τον όρο διήγησις. Στην αφηγηματολογία, ο όρος αφήγημα (récit· στα ελληνικά αποδίδεται επίσης ως αφήγηση) δηλώνει το προϊόν της αφηγηματικής πράξης (narration), το αφηγηματικό κείμενο που μπορεί να αναλυθεί, ανεξάρτητα από την ειδολογική του ταξινόμηση. Κατά συνέπεια, αφήγημα είναι κάθε λογοτεχνικό πεζό κείμενο που αφηγείται μια ιστορία. Αν δεχτούμε αυτό τον ορισμό, τότε ο όρος υπερκαλύπτει εννοιολογικά τους πιο παραδοσιακούς μυθιστόρημα, νουβέλα, διήγημα και τείνει να ταυτιστεί με τον όρο πεζογραφία. Ο όρος επεκτείνεται και σε εξωγλωσσικά συτήματα σημείων, όπως τα κινηματογραφικά έργα, τα κόμικς, το μπαλέτο κτλ., αφού τα είδη αυτά συνιστούν προϊόντα αφηγηματικής πράξης, σύμφωνα με τη σύγχρονη θεωρία που έχει προσδώσει σημειολογική ευρύτητα στην έννοια της αφήγησης (Γιάννης Ν. Παρίσης)

*2)*
(στη γλώσσα των σύγχρονων πολιτικών και δημοσιογράφων η λέξη συχνά έχει αρνητικό τύπο δήλωσης)
Η παρουσίαση της πραγματικότητας κατά μία ορισμένη εκδοχή, ερμηνεία ή υπόθεση, εικασία, σενάριο σχετικά με μελλοντικές εξελίξεις, η παρουσίαση της πραγματικότητας κατά μία ορισμένη εκδοχή, ερμηνεία ή υπόθεση, εικασία, ή το σενάριο που παρουσιάζει κάποιος, όταν το φαντάζεται, το πιστεύει ή θέλει να το κάνει πιστευτό και σε άλλους, σχετικά με μελλοντικές εξελίξεις
(πρβ. παραμύθι)Χρήσεις
_«Ο κ. Σαμαράς, μετά το success story, το πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα, την έξοδο στις αγορές, θα αναδείξει ως εθνικό αφήγημα το σχέδιο για την “Ελλάδα 2021”, το οποίο θα αποτελέσει και σημείο αναφοράς το επόμενο διάστημα»_ (από το διαδίκτυο, www.tovima.gr)​
[ΕΤΥΜ < αρχ. _ἀφήγημα_< _ἀφηγη_- (εκτεταμένο θ. του ρ. _ἀφηγοῦμαι_) + -_μα_]


----------

